# Would you hang your knife like this?



## chopper (Apr 4, 2014)

I found these knife hangers and never seen anything like it : https://www.etsy.com/nl/listing/184873202/magnetic-knife-tip-holder

Hanging your knife at the tip seems to be more hygienic and less damaging compared to a regular magnetstrip.

Is anybody familiar with this way of hanging your knives?


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

No, because it looks creepy.


----------



## himself (Jan 7, 2013)

'Tain't natural ... I wouldn't use one.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I could see one of those dropping and accidentally killing my dog.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

kinda Norman-Bates-ish to me...


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Utterly porno, man.  Porno.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No, I live in earthquake country and I respect my knives more than that. It's really not that convenient either if you're on the short side of things, or your cabinet doors swing into it etc etc.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's almost guaranteed to fail, but hey it's etsy - like ebay only different.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

It gives me the shudders looking at it. If it's strong enough to hold a knife by the point alone, then it's probably strong enough to exert enough force to have a knife being offered to it come slamming into the magnet, point first. Do you want the tip of your blade to go smashing into a metal object?

And how much weight (mass) can that thing hold?

Nasty idea.

What I would like to see would be J. K. Adams resume production of their Universal Knife Block, but in a size capable of holding up to 12 inch long blades.

https://www.jkadams.com/jkadamsstore/knife-spice/universal-knife-block-large.html

Now, *THAT* is a well-designed knife rack!!! It can even be mounted on the side of a cabinet. The handles only need be lifted just high enough to clear the forward board top (the slot allows the blade to come forward and out without having to be pulled vertically very far),

I have a predecessor version of it, and I wish I could find another one (so far, no luck on eBay).

Too bad even the 10 inch size is not only out of production, but also out of everyone's stock.

Galley Swiller


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

What makes a regular magnetic strip dirty or damaging?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Hmmm...

Well, to be honest, I've got several, all Ikea (cheapest, natch).

One's at home, got a 10" Henckels, a bunch of paring knives, and a cheapo bread knife on it all hanging on it.  10 years now, no problems--and we live in an earthquake zone too.

One's at work, got a 12"  Wusthof, a couple of icing spatulas, a 9" Victorinox, three serrated knives, and a couple of paring knives all hanging on it .  7 years, no issues

One's in the garage.  Got a bunch of garage sale chisels hanging on it, a couple of wrenches, and gawd knows what other kind of "junque" hanging on it.  10 years, no issues.

I have a "thing" against knife blocks.  Was gifted one at home when we lived in Singapore. I managed to spill coffee on it, crumbs found their way into the slots.  The kitchen wasn't airconditioned, and within a few months the block stank, when I pulled my knives out, I found, ummmm, shall we say "wild life"? in the slots...

I'm very happy with my magnet strips.....


----------



## weige knives (Apr 16, 2014)

Whoa. Looks really dangerous, not to mention dulling.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

That's the way I hang all my knives. Knives stay clean, dry and sharp. Knife surfaces never get scratched up.

Never any problem.

The magnets are called "rare earth" magnets made from neodymium, extremely powerful magnets.

dcarch


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

foodpump said:


> . . . when I pulled my knives out, I found, ummmm, shall we say "*wild life*"? in the slots...


Hilarious.

I have a mag strip as well and only once did it damage a knife, and I think it was somebody other than myself or my wife that dinged it up. I do have in storage, though, a number of round magnets that hold the knife by the non sharpened side. Two are held side by side so the blade edge never makes contact with the magnet. Unfortunately, they are in deep storage.


----------



## dcarch (Jun 28, 2010)

Saves space too. My only problem is my 330mm *Yanagiba. It's toooo lonnnng!*

My knives:





  








knifesharpen3.jpg




__
dcarch


__
Apr 16, 2014








dcarch


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Nice knives DC. I keep mine on a mag strip as well as it saves time and space.


----------



## jaderose69 (Oct 8, 2011)

20131009_153208.jpg




__
jaderose69


__
Apr 17, 2014








I prefer my knives to be firmly mounted. I found this rack on amazon and love it's versatility.


----------



## fritz mackrieg (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep my fancy knives in sayas with acoustic guitar pins for securing, and my working knives in a slotted drawer-insert. Both are in a glass-walled display cabinet. Mag holders would scuff my steel too much, and I like the natural look of wood.


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html

these are sweet.


----------



## fritz mackrieg (Apr 17, 2014)

halmstad said:


> http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html
> 
> these are sweet.


Yeah, those are definitely more blade-friendly and easy on the eyes.


----------

